# Red Zebra Shrimp



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Took a closeup of this fella that recently came back on the market again..










Enjoy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.. look at his eye.. He's wonderful..


----------

